# Post a picture of your toe



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

We have eyes, nose, hair, just about everything else so. Might as well get the full body information and attempt to put the pictures together.
Perhaps there are some conclusions that can be made based off MBTI and toe shapes.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)




----------

